# [Fri 18th May 2012] Party night with hip hop maestros The Scribes + support- FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (May 10, 2012)

Back by popular demand, we've got the fabulous hip-hop maestros THE SCRIBES and a support slot from the punky popster, SHEEPY.

We'll also have much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

THE SCRIBES
Serving up a witty, unique brand of intelligent, gritty hip hop, this Bristol trio were described as 'UK's hottest hip hop' by 24-7 Magazine and scooped up Exposure Music's 2011 Award for 'Best UK Urban Act.'

The Scribes are hotly tipped as one to watch for 2012 with their own headline tour across the UK and support slots with the likes of Annie Mac, Souls Of Mischief, MF Doom, De La Soul and Wu Tang Clan's GZA, and are steadily establishing a growing following nationwide to add to their already significant fan base, with appeal reaching far beyond traditional hip hop.
"One not to miss" Music Week
"Raw and exciting, honest and sensitive, a soulful brand of rap" Metro UK

SHEEPY
Sheepy is the latest in a long line of Scouse songwriters with a knack for a pop song. Hugely talented, Sheepy mixes up early Pop Will Eat Itself, Ramones, Wire and Pete Shelley.
"Super Furry Animals jamming with Teenage Fanclub" -- SoundsXP







More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/scribes-brixton-may-2012.html


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2012)

Any idea what time The Scribes will be on?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> Any idea what time The Scribes will be on?


About 11.15- 11.30. Ish.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2012)

It's possible that I will attend. I do like the Scribes and it has been a long time.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2012)

They was ace last night. The Scribes really are a fantastic band and it's great that they like playing the Albert so much.

I'll be posting up the pics later although I won't be publishing the photo of one urbanite who decided that even the Albert's cheap(er) drinks weren't cheap enough for him, so he can be seen clutching a cheapo can bought in the offie. 

Naughty boy.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2012)

Some pics here: 





http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-scribes-bring-the-house-down-at-brixton-offline/


----------

